# Puppy food suggestions



## Dallas_baby (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a handsome red nose pitbull, he will be 3 months tomarrow, i went to the feed store about a month ago when i got him and i asked for the best puppy food (no wheats or adds), the lady suggested diamond naturals puppy, i have been using it and its not a problem, he likes it and his digestive system is good but he seems skinny.. i feed him about 1 1/2 cups a day, im thinking about switching to a higher protein? or mixing in some soft?? idk, he is my prince and i want him to be healthy and muscular looking, please any suggestion??


----------



## Dallas_baby (Nov 2, 2012)

anybody on here have any suggestions??


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

I think what your feeding is him good food. Can you post a pic of your pup to determine if he is skinny or not. You can also raw feed him.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

From what I've seen. A lot on here feed orijen I think is what it is. I use 4Health for my dogs.

Follow the feeding guide on the bag of food. We got off diamond natural because there were a lot of recalls on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas_baby (Nov 2, 2012)

yes, I heard that a raw diet is best but my area doesnt have a meat market, we have grocerie stores, im actually thinking about buying the tubes of meat from the feed store... I guess I will do more google research, ill try posting a pic but for some reason this website womt let me, he looks healthy, I just would like him to have a "fuller" look


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

There is a raw diet thread on how to start feeding him and what foods etc... I'm on my iPad so I can't link you to it. But yeah he looks a good size. You don't want to over feed him though.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

He is a cute pup though !

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas_baby (Nov 2, 2012)

I will look up some raw food diets and thanks you  I also have a list of food brands that I read off here that are good, innova, blue buffalo, ect. but im guessing it depends on the dog.?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's still a puppy. He doesn't appear underweight. He's not going to fill out for awhile yet regardless of what you feed him. 
Orijen and Acana are good kibbles, and raw is a good choice too if researched properly first.
Very cute pup btw.


----------



## Dallas_baby (Nov 2, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> He's still a puppy. He doesn't appear underweight. He's not going to fill out for awhile yet regardless of what you feed him.
> Orijen and Acana are good kibbles, and raw is a good choice too if researched properly first.
> Very cute pup btw.


true, he is still very young, he just doesnt have a round belly but that doesnt mean such a bad thing, right? I wrote down those 2, thank you^^


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cain had a big plump round belly when I got him. But he had worms also. And as he grew his stomach evened out and wasn't so plump. You've got a cutie

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah it's not a bad thing. If his belly is HUGE at such a young age it usually indicates he has worms. Does he have his shots? Can't wait for him to mature he is a good looking boy.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas_baby (Nov 2, 2012)

yes he has his shots, I havent thought of that being bcus of worms, thank you for the info! im actually glad now that hes not "round"  thank you cain's mom & merlinedmond, I cannot wait for him to grow either, he is going to be soo handsome!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He's had shots but make sure he's wormed! I had to worm Cain twice. Well. Didn't have too but he was still plumpy and our vet recommended it and it wasn't too expensive so I went ahead and wormed him twice. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Like what Ecko touched on, he's young and not gunna be "filled out". Rule of thumb, they grow up the first year and grow out the second. Lol. He's awfully cute tho... I myself feed Acana wild prairie. Raw is a great diet IF u are 100% dedicated to it. And we actually have a whole raw foods section here, not just a thread! Check it out under health and nutrition


----------



## Dallas_baby (Nov 2, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> He's had shots but make sure he's wormed! I had to worm Cain twice. Well. Didn't have too but he was still plumpy and our vet recommended it and it wasn't too expensive so I went ahead and wormed him twice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I will definitly keep that in mind, thank you for the advice!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

You're welcome 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bigboyyup (Nov 6, 2012)

Got a 4mth blue .... What's the best puppy food ... ?








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Bigboyyup said:


> Got a 4mth blue .... What's the best puppy food ... ?
> View attachment 13200
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


This is my short answer. Use the search bar, its been brought up a lot on here.


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey our dogs look familiar .....

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

